# How to copy IP from cmp



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey,
The title says it all. Tell me how?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

cmp? more specific?


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Cmp=command prompt.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

ah...cmd... ok of course, why would you want your ip from cmd? get your ip from google, unless you are meaning something else...

this may help http://www.computerhope.com/msdos.htm


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

weedkiller said:


> ah...cmd... ok of course, why would you want your ip from cmd? get your ip from google, unless you are meaning something else...
> 
> this may help http://www.computerhope.com/msdos.htm


I want to go to Tanki Online but it's blocked. How do I unblock it?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

its a game site... for what reason are you blocked from there? a standard home firewall shouldnt block you, if it does create an exclusion or maybe you need to open ports on your router.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

open cmd type in ipconfig /all it will give you all the ino from you nic's


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

My dad uses CMD to block stuff...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, there's probably a good reason for that. But you're only looking to get into more trouble if he's bocking you and you're trying to get around it.

None the less if you aren't deleting cookies, there's a slight chance to be caught trying to find out how to override it.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

have you tried asking him to unblock it as there are network monitors and he will see the extra traffic pretty soon, being a game site i doubt there would be a problem.... unless he sees everyone and everything as a potential hacking threat


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I changed my mind after what blindkiller said.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

probably a good idea... still might be worth asking him if you can have access to play a game, if he says yes you win if he says no then you are in same boat as you are now... but at least you asked


----------

